# Popping into CityStars



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

OK so I thought we will just pop into CityStars tonight cus it won't be busy.

WRONG - total nightmare - packed inside and took 1hr just to get out of the car park

dumb idea


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's midnight and the 6th October bridge is at a standstill.. same last night


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> It's midnight and the 6th October bridge is at a standstill.. same last night


We went to Al Azhar park for a meal last night - the traffic on Sala salem and Autostrada was a nightmare going in and coming back - the Park was heaving - luckily the restaurant was not too busy. Food was great, view was stunning with the lit up citadel as a backdrop.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> We went to Al Azhar park for a meal last night - the traffic on Sala salem and Autostrada was a nightmare going in and coming back - the Park was heaving - luckily the restaurant was not too busy. Food was great, view was stunning with the lit up citadel as a backdrop.




Nice one...


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Lanason said:


> We went to Al Azhar park for a meal last night - the traffic on Sala salem and Autostrada was a nightmare going in and coming back - the Park was heaving - luckily the restaurant was not too busy. Food was great, view was stunning with the lit up citadel as a backdrop.


I'm coming to Cairo for a day/night on Saturday 6th October enroute to Al Tarfa in Dakhla Oasis. I will be staying with a friend at Fairmont Towers and just deciding what to do for the afternoon/evening. At the moment favourite is enjoy the hotel then Khan el Khalili as he has never been there and dinner at Sequoia restaurant. I enjoyed a visit a few years ago to Al Azhar Park early one morning and you have just given me an idea to eat there with the wonderful views of Cairo and the Citadel. Are they open late and which restaurant did you eat at there. I have found their website :: Azhar Park ::

Do you think traffic would be eaiser going to Al Azhar than Sequoia being 6th October? How is Khan El Khalili at the moment? As long as the hassle factor doesn't get aggressive like I hear at the Pyramids where they are jumping on the car roof!

Any ideas/advice/help would be most appreciated and many thanks in advance.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was in the Khan in June.. a little hassle but nothing more than pre revolution.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Gounie said:


> I'm coming to Cairo for a day/night on Saturday 6th October enroute to Al Tarfa in Dakhla Oasis. I will be staying with a friend at Fairmont Towers and just deciding what to do for the afternoon/evening. At the moment favourite is enjoy the hotel then Khan el Khalili as he has never been there and dinner at Sequoia restaurant. I enjoyed a visit a few years ago to Al Azhar Park early one morning and you have just given me an idea to eat there with the wonderful views of Cairo and the Citadel. Are they open late and which restaurant did you eat at there. I have found their website :: Azhar Park ::
> 
> Do you think traffic would be eaiser going to Al Azhar than Sequoia being 6th October? How is Khan El Khalili at the moment? As long as the hassle factor doesn't get aggressive like I hear at the Pyramids where they are jumping on the car roof!
> 
> Any ideas/advice/help would be most appreciated and many thanks in advance.


We ate at Studio Msr - really good. Quality and service both excellent. I can find out more details if you wish


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for this. I just found a website:
Studio Masr, El Azhar, Cairo, Egypt | Restaurant Menu | elmenus.com | Al Azhar Park, Salah Salem


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Gounie said:


> Thanks for this. I just found a website:
> Studio Masr, El Azhar, Cairo, Egypt | Restaurant Menu | elmenus.com | Al Azhar Park, Salah Salem


Try the Shawaya and relish tsome mouth-watering mixed grill.

There is also a branch in zamalek.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Do they serve alcohol?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Gounie said:


> Do they serve alcohol?


Lol...important question in egypt :thumb:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol...important question in egypt :thumb:




We always ask.. Is it dry? and I don't drink lol


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Gounie said:


> Do they serve alcohol?


I don't drink so did not pay particular attention when i was there.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

For sure it is dry - they do not sell alcohol


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

My friend has had a very stressful year in the UK. When he arrives I at least want to tell him before we make our restaurant choice!


----------

